# positiveanimallover03's fish keeping journal



## positiveanimallover03 (Jul 15, 2017)

*Disclaimer*: First off, I'd like to address to you all, that I am merely a beginner at fish keeping, but I learn quickly through the help of others. So this journal is going to be full of my journey so far, with my boy Aoi. (pronounced Ah-Oi) With weekly updates, or sometimes daily, depending on what occurs that day. Including my current schedule.

_Oh_...Where do I start?

I guess we start from the _ beginning._


I started my official journey into fishkeeping when I was very young, but of course, I was the type of child to believe what the pet store lady says, or what my parents tell me about Betta fish. Of course once I would get a Betta fish they would maybe live for a year, and then pass away. Eventually my parents stopped getting me Betta fish. The reason why this would happen, is because of the common Betta myths that I used to believe in. For example that they can thrive in a small bowl, which is absolutely false! However, 3 days after my 18th birthday, as well as a day after my beloved cat Mia passing away (R.I.P Mia May 8th, 2017 ♥) I decided to purchase a Betta once again. 

Though within the following days, I decided to just for fun, research Betta fish. I was blown away about how beautiful the different types were, but I was also saddened. I felt ashamed of myself because I realized, I was doing everything wrong. So I soon went searching for a 2.5 gallon tank, with accessories, but I ended up finding something even better! I found a 10 gallon tank, which is where Aoi resides in to this day. ♥ He has been doing really well since then, and he has even come out of his shell a little bit, and developed a bigger personality. 


Now lets fast forward.


I have now had my boy Aoi, for 5 months, as well as the addition of some snails. It is however, the last day before me and the immediate family, (my mom, dad and brother), move into our new home tomorrow. So I have already prepared, and drained his tank. Before I drained it all though I made sure I safely transported him, as well as the snails, into two separate Mason jars with air holes. They both have some of the water that was in the tank with them, so things should go swimmingly. :grin2: I do plan on giving you guys an update tomorrow, and the next couple of days on Aoi's status and how he is doing.


Till then, happy fish keeping!

-Alice


----------



## positiveanimallover03 (Jul 15, 2017)

*Moving Day! -September 28, 2017*

Hello lovely fish keepers!

So today's Journal entry has to do with... moving day. Now I think some of you guys would agree, that getting your lovely finned companions for a big move, is extremely nerve wracking! (Especially if you are going to one end of the city, to the other.) You don't have to just worry, about getting your Betta(s) and other tank companions safely to your new destination, you have to worry about transporting their home! So you could probably imagine all the possible scenarios of what could go wrong, that I was thinking in my head. To make matters worse, I had a bad dream the night before the move, that Aoi died! :crying:

This luckily was not the case. ♥

Everything went swimmingly, and besides a little bit of aggressive behavior towards his familiar tank mates, (such as nipping.) he is doing perfectly fine. :smile2: 
I will be updating you guys once again, within a day or so to report on Aoi's progress, on settling into his new home. (It is the same tank btw) I will also let you guys how I am doing in my new surroundings as well!


Till then, happy fish keeping! :smile2:

-Alice

P.S Sorry for the super short post...It is currently 12:02 AM and I should be heading to bed, but what can I say... I am starting to become dedicated to this Betta fish keeping journal thing! ♥


----------



## positiveanimallover03 (Jul 15, 2017)

*Quick note: *
Yes, I did sign my Journal's by _*Alice*_ and not by my legal name,_* Kailey*_. The reason being is because, *Alice* is another name I go by..just so you all know.


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

Glad the move went well. :-D Is Aoi the boy in your profile?


----------



## positiveanimallover03 (Jul 15, 2017)

Yes indeed he is! ♥ He is the only Betta I have, and he is a veiltail.


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

Yep. Denny (the boy in my profile) is a VT too, I love him so much. You can't go wrong with VTs. :-D


----------



## positiveanimallover03 (Jul 15, 2017)

HAPPY OCTOBER!!! 

I know...I'm a day late heh. ^^'


So first off, I'd like to start this journal entry by saying, thank you! ♥ I never expected to get_ *1*_, let alone_* 173 *_people, to read my fish keeping journal! ♥

So I guess I'll start by addressing what I discovered last night... It's nothing too serious but, it could have been bad if I kept being oblivious to it... I found out my boy Aoi, has fin rot. :crying: Although you guys don't need to worry, since I know he has had this before and I still had some medicine laying around. I have to treat him once a day for *7 *days, then do AT LEAST a *25%* water change. It also said on the bottle that if it's still there after* 7* days, treat *only if needed*. So that's exactly what I'm going to do. :smile2:

Good news is, Aoi is still super active, and _*not *_at all lethargic. However, I will be giving daily updates on his current status. 

Till then, Happy Fish Keeping!

-Alice


----------



## positiveanimallover03 (Jul 15, 2017)

*October 7, 2017*

Hey guys, I am back!! I also have a couple updates for you. :smile2:

So, if you guys remember the update from my last entry, you would know that Aoi had a case of finrot. Well, I did some more research and... his fin rot was not as severe as I thought. In fact, he also had some natural coloring. So I stopped the medication and did a water change, and so far he has being doing* awesome!*

So that is less worry-some... However, I have noticed that he did gain a minuscule bump on his head. I did even more research, and luckily the bump is not white, and he has no other bumps. So ick is ruled out for sure. I honestly think that it may be an injury do to a new fake aquarium plant I bought (I will insert pictures, if it isn't in this entry, it will be in another entry.) Overall though, Aoi is very active and doing fantastic! :grin2: Oh I also think I should mention that... If you guys didn't know, I do have a snail... I just don't post about him as often. Soon though that is going to change, because Tiny is an important part of Aoi's tank, and I consider him a family pet. He was actually discovered, and I did not buy him. :smile2:

Oh and by the way...
I do have a Youtube channel and Instagram! :smile2: I am not sure if we are allowed to advertise, but if you want to know my Youtube channel name as well as my Instagram name, don't be shy! I am open to all messages! ♥ Anyways guys, I do have a busy weekend, since in Canada it is Thanksgiving! So Happy Thanksgiving to all my fellow Canadians! ♥ I will be posting photo's of Aoi and Tiny, probably later tonight! The next Journal entry shall also be tomorrow or Sunday!

Happy Fish Keeping! 

-Alice


----------



## positiveanimallover03 (Jul 15, 2017)

*Pictures of Aoi and Tiny, meant for yesterdays Journal.*

Here is Aoi and Tiny in the attatchments below! :smile2: (Sorry if they aren't the best quality.)


----------



## positiveanimallover03 (Jul 15, 2017)

*October 9, 2017- Turkey day ♥*

HAPPY CANADIAN THANKSGIVING!!

Okay now that I've wished everyone a happy thanksgiving, in Canada, I shall move onto my Journal entry! :smile2: Not much has happened really, besides celebrating Thanksgiving a day early. Aoi has been doing excellent, very active and eating well, except... My aquarium light switch broke on my lid, and my filter is currently not working... :sob: I don't know what happened... It is a Whisper 2.0 filter for 2-15 gallon aquariums, so if you have *any suggestions* on how to get it running again, I would appreciate it. The aquarium light/lid though has to be replaced either way, so I will get right on that.

Oh and by the way... Aoi made a bubble nest! This is his third one I believe? It is rather small, but it is still bigger than the others. I shall insert a photo in the attachments below. Again, if you have *any suggestions* on how to get my Whisper 2.0 Filter working again, I would very much appreciate it. :redyay:

Happy Fishkeeping!

-Alice


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

Did Aoi build a bubble nest?


----------

